# 1975 Ford 2000 getting hot! Hey all!



## Hogflyer (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello all! Just a first timer here and thought I would throw this out there and see what kind of response i get! Ford 2000 farm tractor 1830 hrs on it,
Replaced water pump 3 yrs ago fine then, this past weekend
got new radiator, new thermostat (160F), also new temp sensor on front engine block! Top off with new Prestone 50/50 mix of anti freeze and after running it for about 15 minutes or so, heat gauge almost peggs again! Whats the deal, temp needle stops just short of the red zone, now after I slow down to a low idle, about 700 or 800 rpm, temp gauges falls some but not to the cold zone on the left hand side of gauge? 

Whats the deal? an tips? I guessing water pump is not fully pushing fluid throughout the engine block?
Or i have a faulty dash gauge? next step seems to put an after market temp gauge on it and see it peggs the temp again?

Any takers out there? Comments please!


Steve, in central TX..... Happy New yr to all!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Hogflyer said:


> Hello all! Just a first timer here and thought I would throw this out there and see what kind of response i get! Ford 2000 farm tractor 1830 hrs on it,
> Replaced water pump 3 yrs ago fine then, this past weekend
> got new radiator, new thermostat (160F), also new temp sensor on front engine block! Top off with new Prestone 50/50 mix of anti freeze and after running it for about 15 minutes or so, heat gauge almost peggs again! Whats the deal, temp needle stops just short of the red zone, now after I slow down to a low idle, about 700 or 800 rpm, temp gauges falls some but not to the cold zone on the left hand side of gauge?
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, one thing you could try is leaving out the thermostat. Replace if it's that, reinstall if it's not. You can try another gauge too, like you said. Also, check for any restrictions in your cooling system, collapsed hoses, etc. Bye


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

do you possibly have the thermostat in backwards?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is your fan belt / fan spooling?


----------



## Hogflyer (Jan 1, 2012)

No restrictions on the hoses, stat was put correctly,
that thought did arise, not sure about the fan spooling?
Will check that next. Getting a gauge later this week, will
know more, another local heavy equipment mech told me that
at times water pumps slack at times, just thought along as motor
is running the impellars will still push or pull fluid, will find out
soon.
thanks all.....


----------

